# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Did Bill Gates & World Economic Forum Predict Coronavirus Outbreak?

## Created4

In this report we take an inside look at Event 201, which took place in NYC on October 18 2019. Event 201 is a high-level pandemic exercise hosted by the Johns Hopkins Center for Health Security in partnership with the World Economic Forum and the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation.

This is extremely fascinating because this pandemic simulation exercise of coronavirus took place about 6 weeks before the first illness from the coronavirus was actually reported in wuhan china! That is one hell of a coincidence if you believe in that sort of thing. Another fascinating connection, is the fact that not only did the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation participate in and help set up the pandemic simulation of a coronavirus outbreak, but they just so happen to fund the group who owns the patent to the deadly coronavirus and are already working on a vaccine to solve the current crisis. Again an incredible coincidence 

In this report you will see footage from inside the event as the members of the emergency epidemic board in this simulation, which consists of representatives from major banks, the UN, the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation, Johnson and Johnson, logistical powerhouses, the media as well as officials from China and Americas CDC just to name a few. This simulation also includes news reports that were fabricated just for this exercise, please keep that in mind because they are eerily similar to reports we are currently seeing regarding this real world coronavirus outbreak.

Links:

Event 201
http://www.centerforhealthsecurity.or... 

Center for health security (Videos)
https://www.youtube.com/user/biosecur... 

Leading US health experts predicted coronavirus could kill 65million people in a year - in chilling warning three months BEFORE the outbreak in China
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/ar... 

The Real Umbrella Corp: Wuhan Ultra Biohazard Lab Was Studying "The World's Most Dangerous Pathogens" 
https://www.zerohedge.com/economics/r... 

56 Million Chinese On Lockdown As Virus Spreads To Australia, Malaysia 
https://www.zerohedge.com/political/5... 

China Suddenly Increases Death Toll By Over 60% As Virus Jumps To Europe 
https://www.zerohedge.com/geopolitica... 

With Wuhan virus genetic code in hand, scientists begin work on a vaccine 
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-ch... 

China built a lab to study SARS and Ebola in Wuhan - and US biosafety experts warned in 2017 that a virus could 'escape' the facility that's become key in fighting the outbreak 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/ar... 

BILL AND MELINDA GATES FOUNDATION & OTHERS PREDICTED UP TO 65 MILLION DEATHS VIA CORONAVIRUS  IN SIMULATION RAN 3 MONTHS AGO! 
https://www.infowars.com/bill-and-mel...

----------


## donnay

Yeah I do not believe in coincidences.

----------


## Firestarter

When I first heard about the Event 201, I thought it looks to “good to be true”, but it actually happened!
Be afraid, be terrified about this coronavirus media hysteria!


Thank God for Google and Facebook censoring the “news”, so we don’t read about those ridiculous fear mongering “conspiracy theories”! For example it has been thoroughly “debunked” that the Event 201, some 6 weeks before the first reported coronavirus case is suspicious!
We should be thankful to Bill Gates et al. for preparing the world for this event...



> The Oct. 18 outbreak simulation did happen, and tax records show that the Gates Foundation has supported the Pirbright Institute in the past. The Pirbright Institute owns a patent for a form of coronavirus that could potentially be used as a vaccine to prevent diseases in animals. Pirbright scientists do not currently work on human coronaviruses like the Wuhan strain.
> But those disparate facts don’t prove that the Gates Foundation has somehow profited from the most recent outbreak of the coronavirus. If anything, they show that the foundation has funded organizations that work to prevent epidemics.


 https://www.politifact.com/facebook-...-about-corona/


I would like to add that the following video doesn’t prove that Bill Gates has been advertising vaccines to depopulate the earth, although for a simple guy like me it DOES sound that way.

The following video at TED2010 begins with Bill Gates explaining the horrors of increasing CO2 and that we need to reduce the rise of CO2 in the atmosphere to 0 and why he is so concerned that children do not get vaccinated:



> The world today has 6.8 billion people … that’s headed up to about 9 billion. Now if we do a really great job on new vaccines, health care, reproductive health services, we could lower that by perhaps 10 or 15 percent.


Even though I can’t really understand the mainstream explanation that “because” vaccines lower the death rate of children, parents automatically have fewer children, this doesn’t mean that Gates is an evil bastard that plans genocide.




According to the “independent” Wikipedia...



> As of 25 January 2020, approximately 90,000 cases have been confirmed…
> The number of severe cases as of 3 February 2020 is 2,298 out of 17,486, with 516 having recovered…


Obviously I’m no good at math, but I think that “90,000” isn’t the same as “17,486” cases (or did the number of total cases drop from 25 January to 3 February?).




> The first confirmed death occurred on 9 January[16] and since then, as of 3 February 2020, 362 deaths have been confirmed…
> Many of those who died had other conditions such as hypertension, diabetes, or cardiovascular disease that impaired their immune systems…


 http://archive.is/LJ8dv


If we assume that all the 362 deaths happened in the city of Wuhan of an estimated population of 11 million that would mean that 1 person in a city of 30,000 has died.
If we assume that the 362 deaths all happened out of the total Chinese population of 1.4 billion that means that 1 person in a large city of 4 million has died.

We have also been made very, very afraid that this hardly deadly virus has spread all over the world, if we assume that all the 362 deaths have died out of a world population of 7.8 billion, this means that 1 person in a country of 21.5 million has died.

Even from just looking at the previous Wikipedia page, we already know that most of those who died had impaired immune systems. This isn’t any different from the common flu, which kills only the elderly or very young or people that are already severely ill…
The symptoms aren’t any different from the “common” flu.

While it’s claimed that this coronavirus is “new” it isn’t extraordinary that viruses mutate (this doesn’t even always make them more “dangerous”).
It’s possible that before the “outbreak” of the media hysteria there had already been coronavirus infections. It’s a certainty that since then the number of coronavirus cases has been overestimated, simply based on symptoms.

In the 2003-2004 SARS (coronavirus) outbreak hysteria, for example, one study reported that among 1460 cases of unexplained respiratory illnesses reported to the CDC, only 2% were laboratory confirmed coronavirus.
In the 2003-2004 SARS (coronavirus) outbreak hysteria, most cases in the USA were attributed to air travel to from Asia. Even in Hong Kong, only 3.4% of the patients died and all were older than 65.  So only elderly people died of SARS in 2003-2004.

The following story also gives some nutrition advice…
Vitamin C
Vitamin D (in winter)
Zinc: https://www.lewrockwell.com/2020/01/...0001137-death/
(http://archive.is/apKtB)


Maybe those wonderful highly intelligent medical "scientists" could develop a vaccine that can protect us from last year’s coronavirus strain?!?

And like I said at the start of this post, you should be terrified. There really is an (infectious) epidemic going on that is spreading at a rapid pace. It’s happening all around us, people get more and more stupid to the level that they seem like braindead zombies...
Everywhere around me I can see more and more zombies looking at their smart phone at least once every 10 minutes, unable to communicate, or think for themselves!
See brainwashed Chinese in the metro in Beijing, with their mouth caps, having lost the will to think for themselves and having only attention for the mind numbing propaganda on their portable telescreen (probably on the coronavirus “outbreak”).

----------


## Firestarter

From 1 December 2019 to 10 February 2020, a whopping 40,625 infected with the coronavirus have been reported, with 910 deaths, in more than 2 months and a week. It is estimated that a whopping 1% of those infected with the “mutated” coronavirus will die. In other words, only people that already have a compromised immune system will die...
Is 910 deaths out of a population of 11 million (Wuhan) an epidemic or should we compare it to the 1.4 billion Chinese?!?

Those 910 deaths are less than the amount of children that die in Yemen every single week of starvation (but never mind, even according to big pharma, starvation is NOT contagious): http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6783053





> Be afraid, be terrified about this coronavirus media hysteria!


And there it is - premeditated! Of course this coronavirus is only a test. When they do this once, the next time when they stage another “epidemic” it will seem normal, and of course nobody will think it’s strange that after the army enforces the quarantine more and more people die…


Today, the UK government has introduced new totalitarian powers to forcibly quarantine people into isolation “for their own safety”, because it poses a serious and imminent threat, even though the risk level is only classed as “moderate”.
The UK Department of Health and Social Care explained: 


> In light of the recent public health emergency from the novel Coronavirus originating from Wuhan, the secretary of state has made regulations to ensure that the public are protected as far as possible from the transmission of the virus.
> In accordance with Regulation 3, the Secretary of State declares that the incidence or transmission of novel Coronavirus constitutes a serious and imminent threat to public health, and the measures outlined in these regulations are considered as an effective means of delaying or preventing further transmission of the virus.


According to UK Health secretary Matt Hancock the totalitarian regulations are “_an effective means of delaying or preventing further transmission_”.
The new legal measures are designed to “make it easier for health professionals to do their job”.

A whopping 4 people have tested positive for the coronavirus in the UK, while 791 people in the UK have tested negative (this shows that they’re really searching hard to increase the amount of “confirmed cases”): https://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-a9326326.html

----------


## Firestarter

Just when you think that the media couldn’t get more mind numbing, they sort of admit that the number of cases and deaths of the “mutated” coronavirus (now labelled covid-19) is sort of invented out of thin air!

The Chinese province Hubei, of which Wuhan is the capital, has made up a new diagnostic method using a CT scan to invent the number of coronavirus cases, and whoops – suddenly the number of deaths rose by 254 in a single day (to 1,367). Compared to the Hubei population of 58.5 million; 1,367 is 1 out of 43 thousand.


They also suddenly reported another new 14,840 covid-19 cases, from 2,015 new cases the day before. But because this would be a little to preposterous they corrected it to a rise of (only) 1,508 new cases.
With this new guessing methodology the number of confirmed cases is now 60,000, the majority in China.

Secretary of the Hubei Provincial Committee Jiang Chaoliang and Wuhan Communist party leader Ma Guoqiang have been fired, for an unknown reason.

The biggest amount of covid-19 cases outside China have been reported on a cruise ship quarantined off the Japanese port of Yokohama, where 219 of the about 3,700 people on board have tested “positive”.

Hundreds of infections have been reported outside mainland China, but only 1 of those has died in the Philippines (the second reported death “outside” China is in Hong Kong).
This suggests that the death rate of the hardly lethal coronavirus is well below 1% (if somebody dies while infected this doesn’t even prove that the death is caused by the virus!): https://www.reuters.com/article/us-c...-idUSKBN207025
(http://archive.is/1dfqs)


The US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) has admitted that the coronavirus test doesn’t work.
Jon Rappoport has already detailed numerous time that the PCR test to identify a virus (in this case the coronavirus) couldn’t possibly prove anything really.

After victims have been sentenced to guilt of being infected with the coronavirus, they will be scared $#@!less, quarantined in hospital and poisoned with toxic anti-viral “medicine”: https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2020...rus-dont-work/

----------


## Firestarter

Last week was the worst week for the Dow Jones since 2008.
Many claim because of the coronavirus “outbreak”.


I’m no good at numerology, but breaking down the name for COVID-19 looks like some genuine “conspiracy” to me...

“Ovid” is the English name for the Latin name “Ovidius” (a famous Roman poet).
“Ovidius” was derived from “ovis”, which means “sheep”.

“C” could refer to 3, representing the trinity of Anu-Enki-Enlil (or maybe C-OVID is 3 sheep)…

If we add up the letters COVID – 3+15+22+9+4 – we get: 54, or 3 * 18; 18 is the number of the Beast 666 (54 = 666 666 666).

If we add up the letters OVID – 15+22+9+4 – we get: 51, or 3 * 17.
The Egyptian God Osiris died/disappeared on the 17th day of the month Athyr and was resurrected on the 19th day of Athyr (COVID-*19*)…


According to the World Health Organization, every year millions of people around the world get ill from the ordinary flu, causing several hundred thousand deaths (mostly old people).
For the coronavirus deaths in this “outbreak”, 3,000 deaths have been reported...

The patients get treated with toxic antiviral drugs, which can cause disease and death. Of course, when they die, they will be called “deaths from the epidemic”.

The other “solution” is of course a vaccine that couldn’t possibly prevent this “new”, mutated strain of the coronavirus: https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2020...ons-of-people/


According to “leading coronavirus expert” Ralph Baric: 


> Coronaviruses in general have a striking age-related disease [pattern]. So the older you are, the more likely you’re going to get severe disease.


Isn’t it a general rule that elderly people have a much higher probability of dying from “natural causes” than the young? If they die, how can anybody know that it coincidentally was because of this “new” coronavirus...

The largest COVID-19 study of cases from China, describes more than 44,000 “confirmed cases”.

Less than 1% (416) were children younger than 10. None of them died.
A little more than 1% (549) were children 9 to 19. One of them died.
By contrast, a reported 20% of the roughly 1,400 people of 80 and older who contracted COVID-19 died.

According to “coronavirus expert” Malik Peiris: 


> It’s not that they’re not getting infection. They’re not getting disease. They’re not getting sick.


With the moral of the story that we should be terrified of (Chinese) children without symptoms that could infect us: https://www.statnews.com/2020/02/27/...-transmission/
(http://archive.is/uZq9f)


In a bizarre twist, an airline company reported that “A passenger on the inbound flight [to Wuhan] felt uncomfortable, had trouble breathing, and showed unstable vital signs”.
Two hours later, the Wuhan Emergency Centre reported that the (incoming) patient suffered from a novel coronavirus infection: https://www.jenniferzengblog.com/hom...ll-at-ports-30




In The Simpsons episode “The fool monty”, TV-executives stage the designer “house cat flu” virus crisis to get more people to watch TV, November 2010.
They provide a vaccine to the gullible public: https://simpsonswiki.com/wiki/House_Cat_Flu




On 2 February 2020, 3,711 passengers and crew on the Diamond Princess cruise ship were quarantined in Japan after a passenger who exited in Hong Kong tested positive for the coronavirus.
Since the quarantine was started, 705 passengers were declared positive for COVID-19.

Diamond Princess is a British-registered cruise ship owned by Carnival Corporation & plc that was founded by Ted Arison (who had co-founded Norwegian Cruise Lines in 1966 with Knut Kloster) in 1972. Its current Chairman is Ted’s son, Micky Arison.
See Ted’s widow Lin Arison with President Barack Obama, receiving the 2012 National Medal of Arts.


In 2002, Carnival was ordered to pay $18 million in fines after pleading guilty to illegally dumping oil-contaminated bilge water into the sea.

Since 2017, Carnival Corporation has been on probation, after again deliberately "illegally dumping oil into the ocean from its Princess Cruises ships and lying about the scheme" and fined another $40 million.

In April 2019, Carnival Corporation was accused of violating probation rules after 800 incidents from April 2017 to April 2018. In June 2019, Carnival Corp. made a deal with federal prosecutors to pay $20 million in fines. Carnival’s CEO Arnold Donald promised to “fix” the shortcomings.
In June 2019, Carnival Corporation and its Princess subsidiary also agreed to pay a $20 million penalty for other environmental violations, including dumping plastic waste into the ocean.

In the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina, 3 Carnival cruise ships were chartered by the US government for 6 months for $236 million as temporary housing.
The contract was criticised, because the ships weren’t fully utilised, and Carnival received more than it would have earned by using the ships in their normal rotation: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carnival_Cruise_Line

----------


## Champ

Bill Gates dispenses vaccines worldwide, like Bernanke used to dispense money from his helicopter during the bailout years.  India caught onto his schemes and banned him and his foundation from doing vaccine related business there. https://newspunch.com/india-bill-gates-vaccine/

Not the most savory fellow.

----------


## Champ

Maybe this deserves it's own thread, but Gates through his foundation has been trying to find a way to "mark" people and children that have vaccines so that they can eventually move to make vaccines mandatory and know who has and has not been obedient and received them.  

https://www.scientificamerican.com/a...en-vaccinated/

----------


## Firestarter

> Bill Gates dispenses vaccines worldwide, like Bernanke used to dispense money from his helicopter during the bailout years. India caught onto his schemes and banned him and his foundation from doing vaccine related business there. https://newspunch.com/india-bill-gates-vaccine/


Baxter Dmitry is not a reliable source...
I think his articles are designed to give Snopes the credibility it doesn't deserve.





> Maybe this deserves it's own thread, but Gates through his foundation has been trying to find a way to "mark" people and children that have vaccines so that they can eventually move to make vaccines mandatory and know who has and has not been obedient and received them.  
> 
> https://www.scientificamerican.com/a...en-vaccinated/


Of course none of us are suprised that in China the government doesn't respect the privacy of its citizens.
In China around Wuhan they have been locking up citizens, I can't remember the details but they give them 3 sort of codes: safe, intermediary, or infected with coronavirus.

When they're considered "safe" they can do as they please, but when they are "infected" they are forcibly quarantined. Most of us won't even complain, as we will agree that everything must be done to contain the spread of this hardly deadly disease (all of us have been infected with a coronavirus in our lifetime).

This is one of the things about this media hysteria that I find terrifying. What if the next time they are claiming something like "ebola", quarantine whole populations and decide that the only way to contain the deadly outbreak, is to have the army dropping bombs?!?

----------


## Firestarter

I’m so very scared!!! More than 3,000 people have died from the new, mutated coronavirus in over 3 months, since the first case was reported on 1 December 2019.

In those 3 months, diarrhoea has killed around 550,000, according to the WHO. Most of these deaths could easily be prevented.

Over 800 million people in the world (1 in 9) go to bed hungry every night. According to Mercy Corps, around 9 million people die of hunger (or hunger-related conditions) per year – 1 every 3 seconds.
Hunger is responsible for nearly half of all deaths of children under five. 

According to the UN 7.4 million Yemenis are severely starved and 18 million lack access to clean drinking water. This is the direct result of the UN/UK/US-backed coalition attack on Yemen. Killing more than a 1000 Yemeni kids every single week of starvation alone...
For some reason this genocide has largely been ignored by our wonderful media: https://www.mintpressnews.com/the-me...itself/265440/


Dr. Drew Pinsky tells “the press is overreacting” on the coronavirus “outbreak”, starting 1:16.




It looks like Dr. Drew was wrong that Vice President Mike Pence shouldn’t be in charge of handling the coronavirus “outbreak”. See Pence and his team stopping the coronavirus “epidemic” by prayer: https://www.patheos.com/blogs/progre...y-coronavirus/

----------


## Champ

> Baxter Dmitry is not a reliable source...
> I think his articles are designed to give Snopes the credibility it doesn't deserve.


Yeah, I just wanted to give some quick reading material so it does not appear I pulled the fact out of nowhere that India has finished doing business with Bill Gates.  They have.  Never heard of the guy, know nothing about him, but there are hundreds of more articles on the same subject from other authors.

----------


## Krugminator2

> This is extremely fascinating because this pandemic simulation exercise of coronavirus took place about 6 weeks before the first illness from the coronavirus was actually reported in wuhan china! That is one hell of a coincidence if you believe in that sort of thing.


No coincidence. Has been his top issue for like the last 10 years. Talks about pandemics all the time. I first heard him talk about this like five years ago. Even went to talk to Donald Trump about the threat right after he was elected. Said something like Black Plague is bigger threat than nuclear war. 

/thread

----------


## oyarde

I think gates may want to eliminate people faster than the corona .

----------

